
Ask HN: What are the most common security flaws in server design? - daeh
What are the most common mistakes made when creating a server with an api? For example a common mistake is logging all the request to a file and not removing the cleartext password send with the request. What are other common mistakes?
======
sp332
[https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Top_10-2017_Top_10](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Top_10-2017_Top_10)

~~~
daeh
Thanks, that is what I was searching for!

------
stiray
Input sanitization. Always.

../../..

"

'

`

:)

